# Powered 2.1/2.0 system options?



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all,

Been looking hard at asystem for my bedroom/den/computer room... where I do everything lately. What I'd like to do, is run my pc, digital media player, computer and TV sound all through a single sound system, and possibly use the receiver portion to control the video aspect as well. Sound, however, is my first concern... and I'm not terribly concerned with the whole surround sound thing. Stereo works fine for me because I really am looking for a good sounding music system first - everything else is secondary.

I'll probably buy used or old stock - something as cheap as possible since I'm unemployed and only putting christmas money and money from sales of some older gear to use here. IF it weren't for having had several good interviews and good employment potentionial, I'd probably just pass on this whole idea, but a guy deserves a little Christmas present, doesn't he? I'd really like to stay under $400 and I think I have at least one quite good sounding option. I'm looking at everything from Bose 3-2-1 systems to Bowers and Wilkins MM1s... the little Focal 2.1 looks nice too - but are too new to find deals on yet I guess. Literally nothing that sounds good is off the table, aside from large or cumbersome setups.

My current sound system in this setting is just an Altec Lansing THX ADA885 (sounds fairly decent really, but it only allows one input and I don't have the remote for it... so I'd like something a bit more sophisticated and user friendly -even though I could probably buy an input switch box or build one, then call it good lol.


Thoughts?

Thanks, Less


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Why not build a nice little 2.1 setup? Get a pair of full range drivers, a sub, build some enclosures and use this amp!

Dayton Audio MCA2550E 2.1 Channel Class D Amplifier | Parts-Express.com


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I have heard the MM-1s. They get pretty loud and a bit hot on the highs. Maybe the set I listened to needs to be broken in. They are very small. It's got a built in DAC that accepts usb from a computer source. It does pretty good at staging music but due to the edgy highs, I did not buy a set.

I went ahead a bought a Nuforce Udac2. Ordered a set of Markaudio CHR-70s. Cabinets and a mini tube amp from HK for my computer audio setup. Everything should be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^You'll like those CHR70's. Great little drivers. I've heard some pretty incredible things come out of them in terms of bass. In the right enclosure you'll be scratching your head!


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> ^You'll like those CHR70's. Great little drivers. I've heard some pretty incredible things come out of them in terms of bass. In the right enclosure you'll be scratching your head!


I can't wait! I have read numerous good things about markaudio drivers and I guess this is a way to dive in to fullrange speakers. 
If it turns out well, I would like to build a set of Alpair 12s or 7s in the pensil cabinets.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

The Pencil 12 is nice. I have a Lotus ^2 build thread around here somewhere using the CHR70's. If you're looking for designs check out Frugal Horn or Woden Design.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! I think I ended up doing pretty good for my money on this one, as I picked up a Denon S302 HTIB System - receiver, satellites and sub - for only $410 brand new! Its pretty amazing considering what all it will do - music server - hdmi upscaling - reportedly great sound - dolby virtual speaker/Audessy/etc. 

Going tube is very appealing! Full range is another interesting option... but as much as I like to build things, I don't have either the time or the energy right now... plus I always spend more than I expect when home building things... can't control myself lol!

Check the link below for more info as there are still new ones to be had! 

Post with details

Again, I appreciate your input! DIYMA is really a great place to share and learn!


----------

